
Skip the OS and Get 40 million Requests Per Second in Lua - vimes656
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/2/13/snabb-switch-skip-the-os-and-get-40-million-requests-per-sec.html
======
valarauca1
The problem with most software development is people are trying to distance
them as far from the metal as they can, while a the same time trying to make
software faster and faster. While not understanding these things are mutually
exclusive. As you add layers of software between you and the metal you
increase your dependency on 'middleware' software.

But with modern websoftware which has layers of layers of software between it
and the metal.. Even if you are 100% prefect you have layers taxing your
execution. This is provable via a deconstructive proof.

I've often wondered what it would be like to double back on history and make a
new OS that works as nothing more then a 'Tape Header'. Because in modern
times most OS's exist only as a virtual environment. This environment runs a
single demon, on a single shard of a larger machine.

